# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El precio de la luz se dispara este miércoles en plena ola de frío

## F. Lázaro

Qué caro nos está saliendo aquello de 'Nucleares NO'. Aquí tenemos las consecuencias.




> http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2017/...9068b4641.html
> 
> *El precio de la luz se dispara este miércoles en plena ola de frío*
> 
> 
> 
> 18/01/2017 03:03
> 
> El precio de la luz ha alcanzado este miércoles, en plena ola de frío, su valor más alto desde diciembre de 2013. El auge de precios se ha intensificado en las últimas horas de la tarde, cuando el coste del megavatio hora (mwh) supera los 92 euros, una cota elevadísima si se tiene en cuenta que hace justo un año el mismo mwh valía 60 euros, un 33% menos.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (19-ene-2017),perdiguera (19-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Qué caro nos está saliendo aquello de 'Nucleares NO'. Aquí tenemos las consecuencias.


Que genios, que vista de águila los políticos que tomaron una decisión tan nefasta. Deberían pagar de su propio bolsillo lo que nos está costando ahora a los españolitos de a pie (modo utopía)

----------


## termopar

Qué demagogos estáis hechos, igualito que cuando hay una riada en el valle del Ebro pidiendo un trasvase para aprovechar esa agua que se "tira al mar"!!

Llevo advirtiendo desde este otoño (http://www.eleconomista.es/energia/n...n-Francia.html, http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...pso-electrico/) del encarecimiento de la electricidad a causa de las nucleares francesas y ahora resulta que el follón que están montando los franceses en media Europa por depender únicamente de las nucleares es la solución para España. Ridículo!

Pero si la tabla de salvación de Francia está siendo la eólica que se esta exportando desde España y Escocia a parte de otros paises como Dinamarca y Alemania, (y por supuesto, el respaldo del gas)....lo que hay que leer!!. 

Por cierto, Francia, el país de las nucleares, con el precio más caro de toda Europa, mucho más que España o Alemania. Qué falsos sois!!!!

La nuclear generando un problema a toda Europa por falta de seguridad !!!  y aquí se le dan palmitas para que se aumente a unos vejestorios de 40 años hasta los 60 u 80 años, Qué miedo!!

----------


## perdiguera

> Que demagogos estáis hechos, igualito que cuando hay una riada en el valle del Ebro pidiendo un trasvase para aprovechar esa agua que se "tira al mar"!!
> 
> Llevo advirtiendo desde este otoño (http://www.eleconomista.es/energia/n...n-Francia.html, http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...pso-electrico/) del encarecimiento de la electricidad a causa de las nucleares francesas y ahora resulta que el follón que están montando los franceses en media europa por depender únicamente de las nucleares es la solución para España. Ridículo!
> 
> Pero si la tabla de salvación de Francia está siendo la eólica que se esta exportando desde España y Escocia a parte de otros paises como Dinamarca y Alemania, (y por supuesto, el respaldo del gas)....lo que hay que leer!!. 
> 
> Por cierto, Francia, el país de las nucleares, con el precio más caro de toda Europa, mucho más que España o Alemania. Qué falsos sois!!!!
> 
> La nuclear generando un problema a toda Europa por falta de seguridad !!!  y aquí se le dan palmitas para que se aumente a unos vejestorios de 40 años hasta los 60 u 80 años, Qué miedo!!


Yo creía que el precio más caro era el de Dinamarca.
Ayer salió en TV que se estaban utilizando térmicas de fuel. ¿No hay 22.000 MW instalados de eólica? ¿por qué no funcionaron al 100 %? o las solares o las de biomasa o las de ciclo combinado. Porque si le vendimos energía a Francia ayer quemando fuel, pienso que sería mejor haberse estado quietos y producir menos, que la demanda nacional ya fue suficiente.
Ese empleo de fuel ha contribuido a la subida del precio.
"Llevo advirtiendo desde este......" veo que trabaja en el periódico de la energía y el economista.
Pero sus advertencias se han quedado escasas el primero indica que sería la máxima demanda en la semana anterior a Navidad y la siguiente, el segundo que la subida sería de un 6%, ahora es del 33%.
Además, los intercambios con Francia solo son de 2.800 MW que es la capacidad de los enlaces. Francia ha parado el equivalente a 10.000 MW en nuclear, 1.200 de térmicas y 700 de hidráulica, unos 12.000 MW. 
¿Está seguro que lo que se exporta a Francia es energía producida por plantas eólicas? ¿acaso los electrones llevan un chip identificativo para saber su procedencia?
Decir eso sí que es demagogia barata.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Me echaba de menos, eh? no le responderé a todo no sea que le coja el gusto.

...yo creía! jejeje.....no es cuestión de fe, es cuestión de informarse y desde luego no en "tv´l visillo"

el precio máximo de la electricidad en *Dinamarca* estos días ha sido el 16 de enero de 5 a 6 de la tarde, *81,05 euros/MWh* (http://www.nordpoolspot.com/Market-d...ly/?view=table) ...y no trabajo en el mercado eléctrico danés.

Mientras que antesdeayer en *Francia*, de 6 a 7 de la tarde se pagaba el MWh a *162,31€*. (https://www.epexspot.com/en/market-d.../2017-01-20/FR) ....y no trabajo en el mercado eléctrico francés 
*Alemania* se pagaba a *143,09€/MWh* a la misma hora
y en *España* se va a pagar mañana el máximo a *98,69 €/Mwh* (http://www.omie.es/files/flash/ResultadosMercado.swf)
quiere, más referencias?...

La eólica en Dinamarca funcionó correctamente lo que tenía que funcionar. Lo mismo para la solar, la biomasa, etc. Lo único que no funciona es su diagnóstico de cómo funciona el mercado eléctrico europeo, que genera precios de compra-venta en el mercado y no se pone a funcionar una tecnología al gusto y antojo de un dictador por mucho que a usted le guste.

En este foro ya he comentado la razón de la subida de precio, y con mucha antelación, la tendencia de este invierno y con referencias, no como otros.Y el resto de cuestiones, se las dejo porque son perra chica. Que para eso le gusta tener, a usted y a su "chip prodigioso", la última palabra.

----------


## Jonasino

27/12/2016 a las 21,16h
19/01/2017 a las 11,50h
Felices vacaciones.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mientras que antesdeayer en *Francia*, de 6 a 7 de la tarde se pagaba el MWh a *162,31€*.


Con muchos reactores parados en revisión. Cuando vuelvan a estar operativos, volverá a ser barata sin esos picos.



Mientras que aquí seguiremos pagando la electricidad a precio de oro cuando la eólica no produzca. Esa es la diferencia.




> *Alemania* se pagaba a *143,09€/MWh* a la misma hora


Pues verás cuando apaguen las nucleares jaja. Se echarán las manos a la cabeza los días que la eólica no produzca.

Y a sumar los 20.000 mill. € que los alemanes por sentencia judicial pagarán por el cierre injustificado de las mismas.

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Ud. Sr. Lázaro, deje de poner gráficas de este verano, que el tema del hilo es el precio de la electricidad en la ola de frío. Que ya nos conocemos y ya sabemos cómo tergiversa los datos. 

Se quiere poner alguna gráfica, póngala de este invierno en Francia.

Y usted decía, que todo esto es culpa de no tener más nucleares, y por tanto menos renovables. A saber el precio que tendríamos si tuviéramos que depender toda Europa de la nuclear y su falta de seguridad. Quizás hoy no tendríamos luz en toda Europa, lo más seguro. 

....Y Areva en bancarrota teniéndola que rescatar el gobierno francés por chapuceros. Vaya seguridad, las instalaciones nucleares,....  venga va, que seguro resisten hasta los 60 años. Y si no....

Pues bien, ya ve que es gracias a las interconexiones que España solicitó para poder exportar las renovables que se quedaban sin poder funcionar por falta de mercado que ahora pueden beneficiarse los franceses y salvarse del apuro que están pasando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ud. Sr. Lázaro, deje de poner gráficas de este verano


Ah, no sabía que febrero, marzo, abril, etc, eran meses del verano...

Nunca te irás a la cama sin saber algo nuevo reza el refrán. En fin.




> Se quiere poner alguna gráfica, póngala de este invierno en Francia.


¿Y por qué tiene que ser la de este y no la de los inviernos pasados? ¿Porque vd. lo diga?

Mire la del invierno pasado, con todos los reactores funcionando. De media unos 30€/MWh.

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Los problemas son de este invierno y no del invierno anterior, y son por fallar las nucleares francesas. No es porque yo lo diga, sea serio, aunque sólo sea por una vez.

Siga poniendo gráficas para desviar la atención. Es usted un profesional!!!

Vivan las nucleares!!!,  gracias por subir nuestras facturas eléctricas este invierno!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> sea serio, aunque sólo sea por una vez.


Consejos vendo que para mí no tengo. Se retrata vd. mismo. Las gráficas están ahí a la vista de todos:

Invierno de 2015/2016: todo el parque nuclear francés en funcionamiento. Electricidad a precio barato.
Invierno de 2016/2017: parte del parque nuclear francés en revisión. El precio de la electricidad se dispara.

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> A saber el precio que tendríamos si tuviéramos que depender toda Europa de la nuclear y su falta de seguridad. Quizás hoy no tendríamos luz en toda Europa, lo más seguro.


Pues entonces sin luz podríamos descansar placidamente así:

----------


## termopar

No estamos tratando el invierno del 2015/2016 porque entonces no subía la factura de la luz. El hilo trata del encarecimiento de la luz este invierno, no se disipe (aunque ya nos tiene acostumbrados a la mentira y a la difamación).

Y usted no quiere ver la razón del encarecimiento, que no es nada más y nada menos que los problemas de inseguridad que acarrean las centrales nucleares.

Si España tuviese el mismo problema, aun sería peor, porque a Francia le pueden suministrar desde UK , Bélgica, Alemania, Suiza, Italia y España, Todos ellos con gran potencia de suministro eléctrico.

En España solo tendríamos a Francia, Portugal y Marruecos y con poca capacidad de suministro, somos una isla eléctrica y el apagón estaría asegurado, y aun se lamenta de no tener más centrales nucleares, usted chochea a pesar de su edad. Y eso que no son centrales de más de 40 años. Ya verá la de problemas que se producirán con centrales más antiguas. Ojalá no se amplíe su vida útil, volveríamos a ser idiotas.

Y si quiere gráficas de abaratamiento a largo plazo, vea las de Alemania (gracias a las renovables y eliminando las nucleares), mire como baja y mucho el precio de la electricidad y no está estancada como en Francia:

----------


## Jonasino

> (aunque ya nos tiene acostumbrados a la mentira y a la difamación).





> usted chochea a pesar de su edad.


Que vivan los valores del foro: Cordialidad, buena educación, respeto, buen rollo......

En fin ......

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y si quiere gráficas de abaratamiento a largo plazo, vea las de Alemania (gracias a las renovables y eliminando las nucleares), mire como baja y mucho el precio de la electricidad* 

Leches claro! por eso son los que pagan facturas más bajas!! Cuando dicen energía barata y siempre disponible, pienso en Alemania.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> No estamos tratando el invierno del 2015/2016 porque entonces no subía la factura de la luz. El hilo trata del encarecimiento de la luz este invierno, no se disipe (aunque ya nos tiene acostumbrados a la mentira y a la difamación).
> 
> Y usted no quiere ver la razón del encarecimiento, que no es nada más y nada menos que los problemas de inseguridad que acarrean las centrales nucleares.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Y si quiere gráficas de abaratamiento a largo plazo, vea las de Alemania (gracias a las renovables y eliminando las nucleares), mire como baja y mucho el precio de la electricidad y no está estancada como en Francia:


Narices, en año y medio se ha multiplicado por casi cinco el precio en Alemania. Según sus datos ha pasado de menos de 30 € a más de 143. Debe ser que han quitado las renovables.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Y en Francia por 7, ya ve la que está liando la nuclear francesa, sin olvidar que también hay en Suiza otros reactores nucleares parados y que Alemania está manteniendo. Vaya tensión en la oferta han generado las nucleares. 

Queda claro que se necesitan más renovables y menos nucleares para que no vuelva a ocurrir, está de acuerdo?

----------


## Jonasino

> Vaya tensión en la oferta han generado las nucleares. Queda claro que se necesitan más renovables y menos nucleares para que no vuelva a ocurrir


En fin .....

----------


## termopar

Y siguen montándola las nucleares de Francia, nuevos récords en toda Europa. *Francia en máximos de 200€/MWh.*

Y me encanta ver la media de Alemania del mes de Enero, 53,19 Euros/MWh, frente a los 78,93€/MWh de Francia. Nucleares vs Renovables, vaya paliza.



> *Europa, atrapada en una espiral de altos precios de la electricidad: Bélgica y Francia, en más de 200 euros MWh*
> Por Ramón Roca - 25/01/2017
> 
> Lo que está sucediendo en España con el precio de la luz no es un caso esporádico y único en Europa. Todo el Viejo Continente está sufriendo una escalada de precios de la electricidad casi sin parangón. Nunca se había visto un efecto contagio de estas características. Son muy pocos los mercados eléctricos europeos que se salvan de la quema.
> 
> En España tal y como ha contado este diario, el precio del ‘pool’ ha marcado el tercer precio más caro desde 2007, es decir de los últimos 10 años. Eso como poco. Algunos ‘expertos’ dicen que incluso es el tercero más caro de la historia. Es posible, pero solo se conoce que el precio de este miércoles, 91,88 euros MWh, es el más alto del año y solo por detrás de los dos récords marcados en diciembre de 2013.
> 
> Pero los precios altos se han fijado en casi toda Europa. ¿Cuáles son los países que más pagan hoy por su luz? Según datos del consultor Francisco Valverde, tanto Francia como Bélgica son los países que más pagan este miércoles.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/eu...200-euros-mwh/

Nota: como dice su comentario, Sr. Jonasino, puede seguir en silencio, se agradece.

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. Jonasino, puede seguir en silencio, se agradece.


Por aqui hay alguno que no se ha enterado aún que este es un foro libre, donde no se ordena a la gente que intervenga o no.
Claro, pueden ser reminiscencias o recuerdos de épocas pasadas de ordeno y mando, que me suena acabaron en 1945:

----------


## termopar

El verbo poder no tiene por qué usarse como obligación,  de hecho lo usaba con significado de posibilidad. Pero bajo sus pensamientos e ideología, quizás solo haya visto esa opción,  normal.

----------


## termopar

Por fín el gobierno español reconoce que si tenemos la factura de la electricidad tan alta es porque se la estamos pagando a los franceses, abaratando la suya. 

Y si es más barata que la francesa es gracias a la gran producción renovable (eólica sobre todo), junto con el gas, y exportable que hemos podido tener estos días:




> *Nadal confirma: España encareció su luz por "solidaridad" con Francia y "otros países no"*
> 
> El ministro de Energía explica en el Congreso que en el momento crítico mantuvo la interconexión al 100% con Francia y que "no todos los vecinos de Francia hicieron lo mismo"
> 
> 26.01.2017 – 17:49 H.
> 
> España ha estado ayudando a Francia con su electricidad a costa de encarecer la factura a los españoles. Mientras tanto, Alemania, a quien le cuesta menos generar electricidad durante esta crisis por el frío, ha preferido cerrar el grifo a su vecina y socia comunitaria para abastecer a menor coste su mercado interior.
> El ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal, ha comparecido en el Congreso de los Diputados para dar cuenta del fuerte incremento de los precios de la electricidad en los últimos días. En su explicación, el ministro ha señalado que, a pesar de la situación crítica de los precios, España ha estado exportando electricidad a Francia por la situación límite que ha vivido el país galo, que la semana pasada "estuvo a punto de sufrir cortes". En este sentido, Nadal ha dicho que nuestra interconexión de los Pirineos ha estado funcionando al 100%, mientras "no todos los países vecinos de Francia hicieron lo mismo".
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...menos_1322272/

----------


## perdiguera

¿De verdad ha leído la noticia que adjunta?
No leo en ella nada que de pie a la afirmación que pone entre paréntesis. Es más el ministro afirma, según la noticia, que lo que ha habido es una producción eólica más baja de lo normal. ¿Acaso las grandes productoras pararon molinos para arrancar ciclos combinados? Porque todas tienen de todo incluso nucleares.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-ene-2017),Jonasino (28-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Jajaja,..... Y yo aun sigo buscando cómo es que el precio en Dinamarca estaba por encima del de Francia. Hasta que no lo encuentre, no pienso contestarle, insisto, para usted la perra chica.

También sigo buscando por qué no habría subido la factura estos días con más nucleares, quizás también nos tocaría revisar nuestras centrales como en Francia. Sigo pensando. Mientras tanto, piensen ustedes, que falta les hace, y razonen. Menos mal que estoy de buen humor,...

----------


## Jonasino

Que gusto da en el foro encontrar a alguien que goza de una salud de hierro y además está de buen humor.
Que buen trabajo hizo con él el Dr.Mengele aunque con la cabeza se debió equivocar de frasco y puso serrin en vez de sesos...
Pero no perdamos la esperanza, quizá con un buen tratamiento de rayos gamma en Chernobyl pueda solucionarse algo.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-ene-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> Jajaja,..... Y yo aun sigo buscando cómo es que el precio en Dinamarca estaba por encima del de Francia. Hasta que no lo encuentre, no pienso contestarle, insisto, para usted la perra chica.
> 
> También sigo buscando por qué no habría subido la factura estos días con más nucleares, quizás también nos tocaría revisar nuestras centrales como en Francia. Sigo pensando. Mientras tanto, piensen ustedes, que falta les hace, y razonen. Menos mal que estoy de buen humor,...


Qué típico es salir por peteneras cuando te demuestran lo que eres. 
Cuando a uno le pillan con el carrito del helado, hay dos posibles respuestas de quienes tienen sus vergüenzas al aire : y tú más o la otra silbar.
El Sr Termopar utiliza indistintamente las dos. 
En lugar de utilizar la cabeza utiliza otra parte de su cuerpo, una làstima.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Como siempre,  se equivoca.  Lo que pasa,  es que a mí me gusta responder si quiero,... o mejor dicho, prefiero que se reboce y cuando a mí me apetezca, o no, le responderé. Aunque queda claro que a usted le importa muy poco lo que yo responda. Sólo intenta quedar por encima del hombro. Jejeje, sin embargo los zascas que usted recibe, son los que yo más disfruto. Siga, siga. Yo sigo de muy buen humor.

Nota: sigo buscando los datos de Dinamarca,  puff, que difícil me lo pone,  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> Como siempre,  se equivoca.  Lo que pasa,  es que a mí me gusta responder si quiero,... o mejor dicho, prefiero que se reboce y cuando a mí me apetezca, o no, le responderé. Aunque queda claro que a usted le importa muy poco lo que yo responda. Sólo intenta quedar por encima del hombro. Jejeje, sin embargo los zascas que usted recibe, son los que yo más disfruto. Siga, siga. Yo sigo de muy buen humor.
> 
> Nota: sigo buscando los datos de Dinamarca,  puff, que difícil me lo pone,


Mintió otra vez, ¿tan difícil es asumirlo, o es que no sabe ser ético?.
Da lastima, qué lastima!

----------

F. Lázaro (28-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: Twitter.

Si ese dinero se hubiese invertido en energía nuclear, otro gallo cantaría. 

No estaríamos discutiendo tanto sobre el precio de la electricidad.

----------

Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

No estaríamos hablando de esta subida de la factura si Francia no tuviese nucleares y tuviese un mix como el alemán. 

Si se hubiese invertido en nucleares desde el 2009, ésta sería la tecnología marginal y el precio de la electricidad estaría por encima de los 100 euros todos los días del año. Puesto que el coste por Mw de la nuclear nueva en Europa está por encima de los 100 euros. Seríamos los tontos de Europa.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Perdiguera,  sabe Ud. tanto danés como francés, es decir, rien de rien. Reconozca que confundió los euros con la corona danesa. Se sentirá mejor

Cuídese sr. Perdiguera,  no se ponga tan angustiado, que le va a dar un susto a su familia.... Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No estaríamos hablando de esta subida de la factura si Francia no tuviese nucleares y tuviese un mix como el alemán. 
> 
> Si se hubiese invertido en nucleares desde el 2009, ésta sería la tecnología marginal y el precio de la electricidad estaría por encima de los 100 euros todos los días del año. Puesto que el coste por Mw de la nuclear nueva en Europa está por encima de los 100 euros. Seríamos los tontos de Europa.


Sí hombre sí, o más. PD: hay más mercado a parte de Areva.

Pero de los 300/MWh de prima a la solar ni pía. ¿Por qué?

----------

Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro,  la prima a la solar, en este hilo ni pincha ni corta, sigue desvariando y ya llegó el momento viñeta, jejeje.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sr. Perdiguera,  sabe Ud. tanto danés como francés, es decir, rien de rien. Reconozca que confundió los euros con la corona danesa. Se sentirá mejor
> 
> Cuídese sr. Perdiguera,  no se ponga tan angustiado, que le va a dar un susto a su familia.... Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


Silbando, que pocos argumentos.
Y tú más, también

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y si quiere gráficas de abaratamiento a largo plazo, vea las de Alemania (gracias a las renovables y eliminando las nucleares), mire como baja y mucho el precio de la electricidad y no está estancada como en Francia:


Tome, un regalito termopar. De hoy mismo. Prepare tila y lea al señor Manuel Fernández Ordoñez más a menudo.




> http://www.desdeelexilio.com/2017/01...e+el+exilio%29
> 
> *Falso, la luz en Alemania no es cada vez más barata*
> 
> Escrito por Manuel Fernández Ordoñez. 29 enero, 2017
> 
> Hace tiempo que no escribo. Me van a disculpar si he perdido la “línea dialéctica”, pero desde fechas recientes se están escuchando, viendo y leyendo tantas sandeces con respecto al panorama energético que me resulta imposible permanecer inmóvil al borde del camino mientras el falaz argumentario del “main stream” va calando en la clase política, con las eventuales consecuencias que los amantes de la libertad solemos predecir con tanta clarividencia.
> 
> Hace unas semanas llegó a mi teléfono móvil un vídeo de esos que se van reenviando de grupo a grupo de whatsapp, uno de esos vídeos de discurso fácil y ninguna referencia objetiva. Uno de esos vídeos con argumentos que la gente compra, de esos que no hace falta demostrar porque “todo el mundo sabe que es así”. Ya saben ustedes, las empresas explotan a los trabajadores, el capitalismo es el mismísimo innombrable, el mercado el origen de todos los males que asolan la humanidad y la solución pasa por nacionalizarlo todo. El vídeo en cuestión se titulaba “¿Sabías que el precio de la electricidad en Alemania no ha dejado de bajar desde que sus políticos apostaron por las energías renovables y el autoconsumo?” y pueden verlo en este enlace. No tiene desperdicio, empezando por la siguiente gráfica en la que se fundamenta la “tesis” (disculpen la licencia) del vídeo:
> ...

----------

perdiguera (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Nada nuevo, que ya no se haya dicho aquí. 

Sólo falta algunas cosas que este sr. no aclara:

- Que las primas son temporales en Alemania y una vez se finalice el periodo las facturas bajarán y mucho

- Que la nuclear no valora todos los costes y que está subvencionada

- Que debido a que el precio mayorista ha bajado en Alemania,  en vez de importar ahora exporta la electricidad renovable que han montado, tanto a Holanda, Polonia, Austria e incluso en ocasiones a Francia. 

- Y que si no disminuyen el co2 con más fuerza es debido a que de momento se está sustituyendo la nuclear por eólica y solar y la balanza neta es muy baja, además de estar exportando a los países vecinos.

La energiewende esta funcionando muy bien. Ha ayudado mucho a que la energia eólica y solar sean eficientes y esto es un desarrollo a largo plazo. 

Luego están los que piensan que la nuclear es la panacea...en un mercado liberalizado cualquier eléctrica puede invertir en nuclear, por qué no lo hacen? Por la pela majete!!!

----------


## termopar

> Silbando, que pocos argumentos.
> Y tú más, también


Mire sr. Perdiguera,  A quien quiera que le aporte mis argumentos sobre ese tema muy gustosamente se los daré,  pero por privado.

 A usted, después de no responder, ni en este hilo ni en otros, sobre sus falsedades y no enmendarla en ningún caso, pues se va a quedar con las ganas.

Aquí,  lo único cierto y demostrado, es que usted ha aportado datos falsos, inventados. Y son muchas las veces que, defiende las demagogias y falsedades del sr. Lázaro y jonasino y no busca más que buscar un lío con cualquier chorrada para defenderlos. 

Y creo que hablar de incrementar las nucleares para abaratar el precio de la electricidad, además de demagogico es falso y de esto no media ni una palabra. Usted es un sectario amoral.

Repito por n-esima vez, cuando usted demuestre que la electricidad danesa ha sido más cara que la francesa en esta ola de frío le daré mis explicaciones,  prometido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La energiewende esta funcionando muy bien. Ha ayudado mucho a que la energia eólica y solar sean eficientes y esto es un desarrollo a largo plazo.


¿Que está funcionando muy bien? ¿Eficientes? ¿Hace falta que le vuelva a poner la gráfica de Alemania?

Si para usted un FC del 25% en el mejor de los casos es eficiencia... madre mía, lo que hay que leer.




> - Que debido a que el precio mayorista ha bajado en Alemania


Y dale la vuelta al trigo. El precio mayorista me importa tres... me importa lo que paga el consumidor final.

De qué me sirve que baje el precio mayorista si luego se le tienen que pagan unas subvenciones brutales.




> - Que la nuclear no valora todos los costes y que está subvencionada


¿Ah sí? ¿Sería tan amable de ofrecernos las cifras de esas subvenciones?




> en un mercado liberalizado cualquier eléctrica puede invertir en nuclear, por qué no lo hacen? Por la pela majete!!!


Claro. La DIA y las autorizaciones del Ministerio de Industria también están liberalizadas. Aunque el mercado eléctrico se liberalizó hace muchos años, la moratoria nuclear aún sigue vigente. Ningún partido político autorizará la construcción de una nueva central nuclear, no da votos. Tan sólo hay un partido político de los más conocidos que contempla el fomento de la energía nuclear, y no tiene representación actual en el Congreso.

Pero tranquilo termopar, que todo llega en esta vida. Con su salud de hierro podrá comprobar en primera persona cómo el cambio climático, la escasez de combustibles fósiles en el futuro, el alza de los precios, y la incapacidad de las energías renovables para hacer frente a la demanda, se encargarán de construir más reactores nucleares.

----------


## termopar

No busque solo el mercado español. 

Y por supuesto que yo aun tendré muchos años para reírme y recordarle sus sentencias. ya lo creo!!! Jejeje

----------


## perdiguera

> Mire sr. Perdiguera,  A quien quiera que le aporte mis argumentos sobre ese tema muy gustosamente se los daré,  pero por privado.
> 
>  A usted, después de no responder, ni en este hilo ni en otros, sobre sus falsedades y no enmendarla en ningún caso, pues se va a quedar con las ganas.
> 
> Aquí,  lo único cierto y demostrado, es que usted ha aportado datos falsos, inventados. Y son muchas las veces que, defiende las demagogias y falsedades del sr. Lázaro y jonasino y no busca más que buscar un lío con cualquier chorrada para defenderlos. 
> 
> Y creo que hablar de incrementar las nucleares para abaratar el precio de la electricidad, además de demagogico es falso y de esto no media ni una palabra. Usted es un sectario amoral.
> 
> Repito por n-esima vez, cuando usted demuestre que la electricidad danesa ha sido más cara que la francesa en esta ola de frío le daré mis explicaciones,  prometido.


Seguimos, ahora toca y tú más.

----------


## Jonasino

> A quien quiera que le aporte mis argumentos sobre ese tema muy gustosamente se los daré,  pero por privado.


Ya puede ir aumentando el tamaño de su buzón que lo van a colapsar los interesados.....




> Y son muchas las veces que, defiende las demagogias y falsedades del sr. Lázaro y jonasino


"Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único.
Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo."

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),perdiguera (29-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> La energiewende esta funcionando muy bien


Anda con el que no sabía alemán.....

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Miren lo que dice REE oficialmente de para qué sirven las conexiones internacionales, y por tanto, qué es lo que se exporta a través de estas:




> *Beneficios de las interconexiones:
> *
> - Contribuyen a la seguridad del suministro, facilitando funciones de apoyo entre sistemas vecinos. Las interconexiones son el respaldo instantáneo más significativo a la seguridad de suministro.
> 
> - Aportan mayor estabilidad y garantía de la frecuencia en los sistemas interconectados.
> 
> - *Proporcionan un mejor aprovechamiento de las energías renovables.*
> 
> - Facilitan los intercambios comerciales de energía, aumentando la competencia al aprovechar las diferencias de precios de la energía en los sistemas eléctricos interconectados. Las interconexiones juegan un papel fundamental en el llamado Mercado Interior de la Electricidad en Europa (MIE), que busca integrar el conjunto de los mercados existentes a día de hoy en la Unión Europea en un solo mercado.


Referencia: http://www.ree.es/es/actividades/ope...nternacionales

Dígame, amo y señor de los aniones, cómo saben esta gente qué electricidad se está intercambiando?

----------


## termopar

Y estas son las tecnologías generadoras durante el pico de precios:

Archivo Adjunto 17580

En los picos, la tecnología con mayor producción ha sido la de Régimen especial, cuya tecnología mayoritaria es la eólica, y generando entre el 30 y el 50% de la energía.

Al igual que en Francia se dice que exporta nuclear ya que a pesar de tener todas las tecnologías, se trata de la mayoritaria, en España principalmente exportamos energía renovable.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Dígame, amo y señor de los aniones, cómo saben esta gente que electricidad se está intercambiando?


Dígame, embajador del apocalipsis radiactivo y diácono de la parroquia antinuclear... ¿cómo sabe Portugal que compra energía a España no nuclear? Porque después del espectáculo bochornoso que está montando el gobierno portugués en Europa a cuenta del ATI de Almaraz, espero que haya inspectores en los enlaces con Portugal comprobando la etiqueta a cada electrón que cruza la frontera, no vaya a ser que se cuele algún electrón con denominación de origen de Campo Arañuelo.

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Pues muy fácil chavalín, por dos razones:

- Primero porque desde el año pasado, 2016, Portugal exporta y no importa electricidad a España. Más en concreto, Portugal en el 2016 nos exportó 6788 GWh. ESA es la razón por la que ahora están más fuertes solicitando el cierre de Almaraz. No la necesitan para nada. Eso también lo podríamos decir en España a poco que se hiciera.  Por cierto, nos exportan mayormente energía renovable. 

- Segundo, porque cada vez que Portugal solicita electricidad de forma variable y puntual, hace falta que un generador arranque en ese momento y como la nuclear es electricidad base y ya estaba encendida antes de que Portugal solicitase esa electricidad, y posteriormente a que se la pida no se va a aumentar la producción nuclear, pues tendrá que ser otra tecnología la que enchufe el interruptor y lo modifique para exportar, normalmente gas, hidráulica o eólica dependiendo de la disponibilidad.

Capisci?

----------


## termopar

ohhh! los reactores nucleares no se ponen en marcha, parece ser que a los trabajadores no les pagan lo suficiente y se han puesto en huelga. Seguiremos pagando más cara la electricidad. 4GW dejan de funcionar en Francia.

http://www.financialexpress.com/worl...y-4-gw/530363/

----------


## termopar

Como reducir la factura eléctrica? con otra política industrial:




> *«La factura de la luz sería un 25% más barata si no se hubieran paralizado las renovables»*
> 
> Mario Rodríguez, director ejecutivo de Greenpeace España, critica que se frene la expansión de energías como la solar termoeléctrica y la fotovoltaica, «que han de entrar en acción cuando no hay viento y agua»
> 
> En pleno debate sobre el modelo energético tras la escalada de la factura de la luz, el director ejecutivo de Greenpeace España ha visitado San Sebastián para ofrecer una conferencia sobre las ciudades 3.0, un modelo de ciudad habitable, saludable, que avance hacia escenarios de cero emisiones de sustancias contaminantes y gases de efecto invernadero. Mario Rodríguez sostiene que la experiencia demuestra que las energías renovables son más baratas y lamenta que España no haya apostado más a fondo por ellas.
> *
> ¿Qué son las ciudades 3.0?*
> 
> Hemos acuñado este término vinculado a lo que entendemos como el cambio de modelo energético asociado a las ciudades, que incluye aspectos como el transporte, edificación... ¿Por qué 3.0? Es una evolución. Si realmente queremos democratizar el sistema y que la energía sea 100% renovable, conseguir ciudades no contaminadas, necesitamos cambiar el sistema energético que nutre en general a los países y en particular a las ciudades. El eje es que la generación de toda la energía sea eléctrica: tendríamos coches y camiones eléctricos... También edificios inteligentes, bioclimáticos, preparados para hacer un uso eficiente de la energía y estarían todos conectados a una red eléctrica. Esto hace que el ciudadano sea el dueño de su consumo energético y decida en cada momento qué tiene que consumir y cómo, que es lo que no nos deja el Gobierno central. El concepto 3.0 es un sistema que está basado en la inteligencia, en el sentido de que introduce el elemento para hacer un consumo de energía en tiempo real, estando conectado a la red a través de internet, y ver qué estás consumiendo y cuándo puedes poner la lavadora, cuándo puedes hacer un consumo más barato. Hay otros ámbitos que hacen una ciudad saludable y moderna, como la gestión de residuos, la habitabilidad de espacios públicos, las dotaciones... Pero nosotros nos centramos en el modelo energético.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elcorreo.com/alava/socied...127175436.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

El artículo es un completo bla bla bla. Que digan la verdad y dejen de vender humo. La electricidad no habría subido un 25% si no se hubiesen hipotecado 200.000 mill. de € en subvenciones al Régimen Especial, de las cuales las renovables se llevan la mejor parte del pastel. Si el programa nuclear se hubiese llevado a cabo, hoy pagaríamos la electricidad mucho más barata de como la pagamos ahora.

Me fio más del criterio de un ingeniero especializado en la materia que de un responsable de Greenpeace. Prefiero datos técnicos, contrastados, con la verdad por delante... a la campaña del miedo a todo lo que lleve la palabra nuclear, sin más razones que la animadversión al progreso y la modernidad.

----------

Jonasino (31-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Mario Rodríguez, director ejecutivo de Greenpeace España


Fuente de lo mas imparcial, fidedigna y fiable para hablar de energía en España..........

----------


## termopar

Ese ingeniero especializado no será el sr. Torralbo. Porque es más jugador de poker que técnico. Mira que decir que las nucleares pueden vivir 90 años, vaya farolero!!

Lo del bla bla bla, lo he entendido, lo que no le gusta, no lo escucha. Típico de necios.

----------


## termopar

> Fuente de lo mas imparcial, fidedigna y fiable para hablar de energía en España..........


Al menos dice algo, no como usted.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ese ingeniero especializado no será el sr. Torralbo. Porque es más jugador de poker que técnico. Mira que decir que las nucleares pueden vivir 90 años, vaya farolero!!


No debe andar muy equivocado el sr. Torralbo cuando La Comisión Reguladora Nuclear de Estados Unidos ya estudia la prolongación de la vida operativa de los reactores hasta los 80 años. Ese señor es Ingeniero Naval por la ETSIN de la UPM. Desde el año 1985 y dentro de Nuclenor, ha sido jefe de Garantía de Calidad, director de Mantenimiento, director de Ingeniería y director de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña. Actual presidente de Nuclenor, presidente de la Sociedad Nuclear Española y vocal del Comité de Energía Nuclear de Unesa, entre otras ocupaciones. Un 'jugador de póker' según termopar...




> Al menos dice algo, no como usted.


Entre un ingeniero industrial especializado en energía nuclear y el director de Greenpeace España... en fin.

----------

Jonasino (01-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

EEUU lo estudia!!! El sr. Torralbo lo afirma!!! 

No hay ninguna central que haya llegado a los 60 años, se van cerrando antes porque dan más problemas que soluciones. EEUU ya ha cerrado unas cuántas y ninguna de más de 60. Cómo se puede afirmar algo que aún no se ha producido ni se sabe que pueda ser posible. Y más papista que el Papa!! De qué buen humor me ponen.

...Un trilero!

----------


## termopar

Otros listos con un CV inmejorable, el presidente del gobierno y el ministro del ramo, achacando la subida de la factura a que se usó poco la hidráulica y la eólica. 

Pues en Enero han subido su ratio de generación. Parece que viento ha habido, además en los días en los que el precio estaba más alto. Y precisamente fue la hidráulica (según se puede extraer de los datos del OMIE) la que fijaba el precio más alto en la mayoría de las horas. No sabía que generar con hidráulica fuese tan caro!! Lo menos, es sospechoso. Caray con nuestro presidente y nuestro ministro, vaya par de figurines, ya deben tener un asiento calentito para cuando se jubilen, como el sr. Torralba:




> *Se genera más eólica y más hidráulica en enero pero la factura de la luz es la más cara de los últimos años*
> 
> Por Ramón Roca - 31/01/2017
> 
> Red Eléctrica acaba de enviar los datos de la demanda eléctrica del mes de enero. Ha aumentado un 7,4% respecto al mismo mes del año 2016. En total, se consumieron 23.052 GWh.
> 
> Si se tienen en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica ha aumentado un 5% con respecto a enero del 2016.
> 
> Una de las causas del incremento de la demanda ha sido la ola de frío que ha arrasado a mitad de enero toda Europa. Y es por ello que el precio de la luz se ha disparado estos últimos 30 días, entre otras causas.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/se...-ultimos-anos/

Nota: por cierto, prepárense para ver bajar el precio de la electricidad con ganas. Y a pesar de que las nucleares francesas empiezan a funcionar, les exportaremos electricidad "eólica".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues en Enero han subido su ratio de generación.


La hidráulica, un 40,4% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2016.
La eólica, un 14,7% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2016.

En conjunto, las renovables produjeron un 19% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2016.




> Parece que viento ha habido, además en los días en los que el precio estaba más alto.


¿Ah sí? Pues los datos de REE dicen lo contrario... se aprecia bastante bien el desplome de la eólica.



Fuente: REE.

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Y que quiere decir con eso?

Yo cuando pongo como referencia el mes pasado es que ha crecido la hidráulica y la eólica, pero el precio ha subido y mucho. Las excusas del gobierno son inverosímiles.

Para qué busca referencias lejanas? Quiere decir que al comparar y ver que había un 14% y un 40% menos de eólica e hidráulica respectivamente, y el precio estaba a 42 €/Mw, frente a los 71 de ahora, el precio se incrementaba un 70% más,... qué conclusión saca? 

Un 19% menos de renovables generan un 70 % más de coste. A lo mejor el sr. de greenpeace tiene razón y todo, eso es lo que usted quiere decir? Ja ja ja. Me da a mi que sólo quiere divagar, como siempre.

Sobre las gráficas de REE,  usted abrió el hilo por la subida del precio el miércoles 18 de enero, ese día había 8 GW de eólica en el pico de precios.  Lo mismo que hoy pero con el precio mucho más bajo. Subió el precio porque había poca eólica???? En fin. A ver si alguna vez acierta.

El problema fue la falta de seguridad de las nucleares francesas y el parón de una gran cantidad de reactores nucleares que estuvieron a punto de crear un apagón en Francia. Y no la falta de viento,  que por cierto, fue usado para rebajar la factura de los franceses exportándola y subírsela a los españoles.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Has estado rápido editando el mensaje bribón jaja. Aquí están las gráfica del día 18... 

En el pico de las 20:20, había más gas que eólica. Eso cuesta dinero alma de cántaro.

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el miércoles 18 de enero, ese día había 8 GW de eólica en el pico de precios. *Lo mismo que hoy pero con el precio mucho más bajo*. Subió el precio porque había poca eólica?


¿Tal vez porque que el día 18 había más de 8 GW de CC y hoy no llega ni a la mitad de aquel día? Si hubiera habido más eólica en aquel momento de fuerte demanda, no habría hecho falta tanto CC. Es lo que tienen las renovables, que cuando tienen que dar el callo, no pueden. Y luego pasa lo que pasa... las carencias hay que suplirlas quemando combustibles fósiles a lo bestia, y eso tiene un coste hijo mío. Que se lo digan a los alemanes jeje.

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Usted está ciego. Ese día había bastante viento, no fallaba. Y si había que quemar más combustible era por que Francia renqueaba con sus nucleares y si la eólica se va a Francia y hay más gas en España,  sube el precio en España y baja en Francia. Deje de falsear la realidad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Usted está ciego. [...] Deje de falsear la realidad.


Dijo la sartén al cazo...




> Si la eólica se va a Francia y hay más gas en España,  sube el precio en España y baja en Francia.


Buena teoría. Los electrones de la eólica, que son los buenos, bonitos y baratos se van a Francia. Y los electrones malos, los de las nucleares y los de los ciclos combinados se quedan en España. Por eso en España sube y en Francia baja. Di que sí. ¿Y cómo saben los franceses que esos electrones que cruzan la frontera son eólicos? ¿Llevan algún tipo de colorante, como los gasóleos?

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Siempre he dicho que se exportaba eólica y gas, ese día de hecho a partes iguales pero el hecho de que se exportarse es gracias al precio más barato de la eólica,  imprescindible.
Y en España sube el precio porque hay que generar más electricidad, y si parte de la eólica se va a Francia y parte de gas, más caro, se tiene que incrementar para suplir la eólica que se va a Francia,  el resultado es el dicho. No me resulta gracioso. Es lo que hay.

----------


## Jonasino

> Si la eólica se va a Francia y hay más gas en España,  sube el precio en España y baja en Francia.




Malvado gendarme francés defendiendo su pais cuando los españoles les enviamos los pérfidos electrones de Almaraz en vez de los bendecidos por Greenpeace.

Por cierto, unas ideas de como distinguir electrones:




> BlogUeando
> El color de los electrones
> enero 13, 2010 at 7:24 PM (Uncategorized) (física) 
> Un poco de cromodinámica cuántica:
> Como ya sabe el lector la cromodinámica cuántica es la ciencia que estudia el color de las partículas subatómicas. Desde los griegos la humanidad a sabido que los electrónes son amarillos. Amarillos como la bandera de cualquier país con bandera amarilla, como Villarreal entera o como la gente enferma.
> Existen también otras partículas que la ciencia conoce desde antiguo, como por ejemplo: el neutrón, el protón, o el antineutrino tauónico. En cuanto al antineutrino tauónico podríamos decir que corresponde a un curioso caso dentro del mundo de la ciencia, ya que todos los físicos consultados coinciden en destacar su llamativo color turquesa así como su exquisito sabor a nueces. El color de los protones varía, según ideologías, del rojo al azul. El intrépido lector podría preguntar ¿pero es que tienen ideología esta partículas?, obviamente, ya que a veces se manifiestan de color rojo y otras veces de color azul. Y prueba concluyente de su espíritu ideológico es que nunca se ha visto a un protón cambiar de color a lo largo de su vida. Ni en las peores circunstancias, ni todos ionizados, ni en condensados de Bose, nunca, jamás.
> Respecto al color de  los neutrones: el primero en cruzárselo fué un esquiador congoleño sobre la nieve de Chamonix, era blanco, el neutrón. Intercambiaron insultos en francés. Inmediatamente el Miniver se puso manos a la obra con el ojetivo de acabar con ese prejucio racista. Distintos observadores de fiar (no-congoleños) fueron desplegados por los Alpes con ayuda de la UME para encontrar a la esquiva partícula. La verdad no tardó en salir a la luz: los neutrones no esquían, hacen snow.
> Los descubrimientos en este campo no han dejado de sucederse, encontrándose partículas de colores desconocidos, como los muones, que son verrojos. O resonancias como la J/Psi, que es de color grizul.
> https://sanjaix.wordpress.com/2010/0...os-electrones/

----------

F. Lázaro (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

En el circo, sr. jonasino, se pelearían por sus actuaciones.

----------


## Jonasino

Y ahora, por ejemplo, sopla el aire y nosotros importando malvados electrones nucleares franceses....
El mundo al revés, ¿no, Sr.Termopar?



(Cara del sufrido consumidor español cuando les ve llegar a su casa)

Fuente: REE

----------


## termopar

Si tuviésemos más renovables, como hace Portugal que ya tiene el 50% en renovables, Francia no exportaría su electricidad a nuestro país. Portugal ya no tiene saldo importador de nuestro país El sr. Rajoy, muy pronuclear, prefiere importar electricidad de Francia y Portugal que poner más renovables en nuestro país. Alemania apenas importa ya de Francia, de Italia, cada vez menos, y España ha dejado de cumplir sus compromisos y se ha paralizado completamente en cuanto a renovables desde que entró el gobierno del sr. Rajoy. 

Y por cierto, más vale que Francia se quite las nucleares cuanto antes, porque Alemania ya le está adelantando en cuanto a precio de la electricidad a Francia. Las nucleares son más caras que las renovables:






Nota: más de la mitad de lo que se importa en esa gráfica que usted pone no son nucleares francesas, son molinos portugueses. 1700 MW son importados de Portugal.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nota: más de la mitad de lo que se importa en esa gráfica que usted pone no son nucleares francesas, son molinos portugueses. 1700 MW son importados de Portugal.


Si sabe donde puede verse "on line" el valor instantaneo de los intercambios internacionales de electricidad de España le agradeceria lo compartiera porque llevo tiempo buscando tiempo y en REE los valores los da por dias, o capacidad comercial por periodos etc, pero instantanea (o no los he encontrado). Gracias

----------


## termopar

yo también llevo tiempo pidiendo que me expliquen como ampliar las imágenes y dejarlas en tamaño más grande y tampoco me lo dicen. He puesto el "[size]" y no funciona. También agradecería que se publicase el lenguaje de emoticonos dinámicos o de instalación de imágenes y vídeos, pero todo lo encontrado es lo básico.






Portugal es el violeta, Francia el verde 

E instantánea de este mismo momento:



Por cierto, Francia generando 6 GW de eólica y 7GW de hidráulica

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias por la info, ¿cual es la URL del primer grafico?
Respecto al tamaño de imagenes yo primero las trato con un programa de Microsoft que se llama "resize imaging" gratuito:
https://microsoft-powertoys-image-re....softonic.com/
Lo que pasa es que yo sigo con Windws XP, no se si te valdra para otrios SO.
Respecto a los emorticonos dinámicos ni idea. No los utilizo.
Nota: Perdon a los demás por el "off topic"

----------


## termopar

Ya se la dará la URL el sr. Lázaro, que bastante tengo yo con ser educado y a cambio me llame ud. nazi, producto de Menguele, o discípulo de Goebbels. Y eso solo en este hilo. En el resto más de lo mismo más otras payasadas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He puesto el "[size]" y no funciona.


[ resize=X ] y [ /resize ] sin los espacios. En la X, píxeles de la imagen en la componente horizontal.




> También agradecería que se publicase el lenguaje de emoticonos dinámicos


No hay emoticonos animados para poder insertar en los mensajes.




> Por cierto, Francia generando 6 GW de eólica y 7GW de hidráulica


¿Y nucleares cuántos? 55 GW... más de 4 veces la eólica y la hidráulica juntas.

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

no funciona, al menos en gráficos adjuntados

----------


## F. Lázaro

> no funciona, al menos en gráficos adjuntados


¿Cómo que no? Yo lo hago muchas veces para que el anuncio no corte la imagen.

Abra la imagen adjunta, copie la URL, ponga las etiquetas IMG y luego aplique el resize.

----------


## termopar

Las nucleares son muchos GW pero por eso se utilizan para la industria pesada del acero, el aluminio, automovil, cementeras, etc, y otros consumidores de base fijos las 24 horas, esos GW no se adaptan a cambios de demanda o de oferta fuertes, y solo se exportan cuando se excede a la demanda francesa. 

Por eso suelen exportarse por las noches y los fines de semana cuando la demanda baja en Francia junto con las renovables. Mientras tanto, los que se exportan por el día son los más ágiles a los cambios de demanda. Y si de repente cambia la predicción del sol, viento o disminuye la demanda y en Francia la demanda está cubierta por las centrales nucleares, no queda mas remedio que exportarlas allí donde esté en funcionamiento el gas, la hidráulica o el carbón, y entonces éstos bajan su producción.

Las centrales nucleares son las generadoras de mayor inercia de todas (lo mismo pasa con el carbón pero en menor cuantía) y no pueden bajar su producción de inmediato. No queda más remedio que exportar la eólica, la solar o el gas (éste solo en caso de déficit) de Francia a España y viceversa, u otros lugares. La hidráulica y el gas son las que se usan para ajustar el mercado interno y realizar los ajustes finales. 

Por eso son tan importantes la capacidad de las interconexiones, para estabilizar la producción de renovables y poder llevarlas de un sitio a otro. Y lo que circula principalmente por esas interconexiones son renovables.

Si al final me van a tener que pagar el curso acelerado. A ver si así ya pueden poner nombre y apellidos a los electrones. Cada vez que enciende un motor, hay una central que sube o se enciende su producción y eso se puede saber quien lo ha generado.

Hoy, cuando la eólica incrementaba su generación era a costa de bajar, primero el gas y luego el carbón hasta que las dejan al ralentí, si aun así se excede su producción por bajar la demanda, como ocurre los fines de semana o por las noches, entonces el exceso de eólica se va a bombeo hidráulico o a exportar. También afecta el precio de mercado. Si alguien está generando más caro que otro, puede querer ese precio más barato generado en otro pais y comprar en el mercado de interconexión.

Todo es bastante complejo pero en resumidas cuentas, se puede saber de donde procede la energía que se oferta y se demanda y las casaciones en tiempo real.

----------


## termopar

> ¿Cómo que no? Yo lo hago muchas veces para que el anuncio no corte la imagen.
> 
> Abra la imagen adjunta, copie la URL, ponga las etiquetas IMG y luego aplique el resize.


Las que van con [ATTACH] no funcionan. Ejemplo: "


"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las centrales nucleares son las generadoras de mayor inercia de todas (lo mismo pasa con el carbón pero en menor cuantía) y no pueden bajar su producción de inmediato. [...] Esos GW no se adaptan a cambios de demanda o de oferta fuertes


Sí es posible ajustar la demanda con centrales nucleares. Eche un vistazo a estos enlaces.

La industria nuclear francesa, en vanguardia como siempre... qué envidia.

*Flexible Operation of Nuclear Power Plants*: Adapt electricity production to an intermittent market demand

*Automated load flexibility of Nuclear Power Plants:* Improving automated load flexibility with ALFC

Advanced Load Following Control for Non-baseload Operation of Pressurized Water Reactors

----------

Jonasino (02-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> bastante tengo yo con ser educado.




Claro, claro ....

----------


## Jonasino

> En el circo, sr. jonasino, se pelearían por sus actuaciones.


Apliquese el cuento. Un payaso patético pero con salud de hierro y de buen humor anterior a 1945 sería todo un éxito.
Sobre todo si su número se intercala entre "la mujer barbuda" y el "mono masturbandose"
Pero aconsejo que sea pronto, sobre todo en Madrid, donde Manuela Carmena va a prohibir el circo con animales.

----------


## termopar

> Sí es posible ajustar la demanda con centrales nucleares. Eche un vistazo a estos enlaces.
> 
> La industria nuclear francesa, en vanguardia como siempre... qué envidia.
> 
> *Flexible Operation of Nuclear Power Plants*: Adapt electricity production to an intermittent market demand
> 
> *Automated load flexibility of Nuclear Power Plants:* Improving automated load flexibility with ALFC
> 
> Advanced Load Following Control for Non-baseload Operation of Pressurized Water Reactors


Eso teóricamente estará muy bien.  Pero la realidad es que en Francia la nuclear funciona como en España y el resto de países. El ajuste a la demanda lo hacen otras tecnologías u otros países. La nuclear no varía en Francia más allá de 1 o 2 GW. Así que reconozca que funciona como yo le he dicho.

Se puede comprobar perfectamente :

http://www.rte-france.com/en/eco2mix...energetique-en

----------


## termopar

Miren la gráfica de hoy.

Francia no exporta nada a España, Portugal Sí. Somos nosotros los que le damos la eólica que nos sobra a los franceses por que les resulta más barato nuestro viento que su hidráulica o su gas. Por su puesto la nuclear, ni quita ni pone porque no se puede incrementar ni disminuir.






Fuente: REE, edición propia



Si tuviéramos más solar y eólica en España, tendríamos el precio medio más barato que los franceses con sus nucleares, porque mientras haya nucleares, apenas podrán instalar renovables en Francia. Tienen que deshacerse de ellas, por peligrosas, dada su vejez, por rígidas, al no ser compatibles con las renovables, y por no ser económicas.

Y con respecto a la factura final que pagamos por incluir las primas, también se vería bajada porque en muy breve tiempo las primas irán bajando. En Alemania se espera que esto ocurra en el 2019, En España se comenzó un poco más tarde pero en 5 años se notará y mucho.

----------


## Jonasino

> Miren la gráfica de hoy.
> 
> Francia no exporta nada a España, Portugal Sí. Somos nosotros los que le damos la eólica que nos sobra a los franceses por que les resulta más barato nuestro viento que su hidráulica o su gas. Por su puesto la nuclear, ni quita ni pone porque no se puede incrementar ni disminuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Fuente? (reglas del Foro)

----------


## termopar

ya está puesta la fuente, también está en las reglas del foro otros muchos aspectos de convivencia que en modo alguno ud. respeta

----------


## termopar

Muy curioso el caso de hoy y muy interesante que fuese explicado con detalle:

Presento como se ha distribuido la generación:








En la madrugada ha ocurrido algo no habitual, se ha disminuido la potencia de generación nuclear española en medio GW aprox.
Esto ha ocurrido mientras el gas y el carbón estaba en ralentí, la generación eólica estaba a tope y Portugal pretendía aumentar la exportación a España de eólica, que al final, así fue. La exportación a Francia, a pesar de que el precio era superior en Francia con respecto a España, no permitía aumentar la exportación (creo que fue gracias a la línea de transporte en continuo en cataluña, que permite controlar que no pase la mitad de las exportaciones españolas) y se quedaba solo en 1400 MW.

Es decir, para no parar la generación eólica portuguesa y española, y además se prevé que se mantenga fuerte durante bastante tiempo, se tuvo que parar la nuclear porque los franceses no permitieron exportar energía española.

Si esto es así y no me equivoco, me río yo de la solidaridad francesa. Mientras lo necesitaban, le abaratamos la factura, pero en el momento que les hacíamos la competencia, nos cerraron las puertas. Esto no me sorprende, porque llevaban años intentando impedir y frenar las interconexiones eléctricas con Francia.

Y esta es la forma de agradecerlo. Merci beaucoup!

Esto demuestra que ya necesitamos eliminar nuclear para poder introducir más renovables y deberíamos exigir legalmente a la UE la libre competencia con Francia a parte de aumentar las interconexiones sin interruptores unidireccionales salvo para control de la seguridad de suministro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una vez más, vuelve a quedar en ridículo. Infórmese primero antes de escribir lo primero que se le ocurra. La bajada de la nuclear viene motivada por la reducción de potencia en la CN de Cofrentes debido al cambio de la secuencia de las barras de control. Se puede ver en la gráfica que la CN de Cofrentes ya ha iniciado el proceso de aumento de potencia del reactor de forma constante y en un par de días volverá a trabajar a potencia nominal. Para la próxima vez a ver si es vd. más ingenioso con sus extrañas teorías jaja.






> Esto demuestra que ya necesitamos eliminar nuclear para poder introducir más renovables


Claro claro... siga soñando.

----------

Jonasino (04-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Tanto como usted dice en ridículo, no creo. Lo único que demuestra es que cuando usted no dice la verdad es que no se equivoca sino que miente. El ridículo lo hacen ustedes con sus falsedades y tapándose los ojos frente a lo que no quieren ni desean ver. Más dura será la caída.

Pero sigamos,evidentemente, yo no invento nada, dígame entonces por qué, siendo más barato el MW en España y Portugal no se exportan los 2400 MW posibles salvo en la hora pico a Francia y se está produciendo un continuo desacoplamiento en la interconexión en Francia?

si han realizado esto así en estos momentos, no se si es una excusa, desde luego. Lo hacen en el momento de menos rentabilidad, no se si positiva o negativa, justitos de margen están. Si se permitiese exportar más a Francia, el precio estaría más alto. Se haría entonces ese cambio de secuencia?, estaba programado? No creo.

Por cierto, no viene referenciada esa información de cofrentes, solo muestra la bajada que ya he comentado. Me lo tengo que creer porque usted lo diga?

Nota: La última notificación o suceso, tanto de la central nuclear como del CSN data del 20 de enero sobre sobretensiones de red por la nieve acumulada en los alrededores en dicho periodo y que provocaron el arranque del generador diesel.(http://www.cncofrentes.es/wcofrnts/g...otificable.pdf).

----------


## termopar

Y atención al precio de esta noche: 8€/MW. 10 veces menos el coste de apenas hace 2 semanas y todo gracias a la eólica. Que factura podríamos tener si se impulsasen más las renovables.

La nuclear francesa ya ha dejado de dar problemas. Menos mal que solo tenemos dos nucleares españolas con el problema francés, si llegamos a tener más nucleares, a saber que habría pasado.

Ahora mismo ya hay un desacoplamiento de 16 euros frente a Francia (30 € en España, 46€ en Francia). Se necesitan más interconexiones eléctricas con Francia YA! (también se podría evitar eliminando nucleares del mix eléctrico. Garoña no es necesaria, Almaraz tampoco. Y encima no habría problemas con el gobierno vasco ni el portugués)

Nota: esta noche ha tenido que pararse parte de la eólica porque no tenía cabida en España ni podía exportarse con un desacoplamiento con Francia tremendo de más de 30 euros. Lo dicho, más redes de intercambio con Francia o menos nucleares.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que vd. crea o deje de creer, me es indeferente. No voy a relevar la fuente de dicha información.

¿Que Almaraz no es importante? Sólo esa central produjo el 6,5% del toda la electricidad generada en 2015, produjo más que toda la energía solar instalada en España. Almaraz es fundamental para asegurar el suministro eléctrico de Extremadura, Madrid y la zona occidental de Andalucía.

¿Pero qué problemas alma de cántaro? Lo del gobierno vasco y el portugués son injerencias políticas en asuntos que no les competen. Cortinas de humo para desviar la atención de otros asuntos. Ni Garoña está en la Comunidad Autónoma Vasca, ni Almaraz está en Portugal. Ambas centrales son competencia exclusiva del gobierno español y de los gobiernos autonómicos de los territorios en las que se hayan asentadas. Así que vascos o portugueses, que lloriqueen todo lo que quieran, que no llevan razón. Que se centren en sus asuntos.

Por cierto, con respecto a Garoña... vaya haciendo acopio de tila y valeriana. En próximas fechas el CSN dará luz verde a su reapertura. Qué tragedia más grande para la parroquia antinuclear. Yo ya tengo preparada una botella de cava, extremeño por supuesto, para celebrar tan sabia y acertada decisión por parte del regulador nuclear.

----------

Jonasino (05-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Las normas,  y usted,  sr. Lázaro, que es moderador las conoce y las firma, están claras.

Si usted no da referencias, esta incumpliendo las normas de este foro. Y si usted no da ejemplo, tomaré buena nota.

Sin referencias, significa que no tiene validez y debería disculparse si a un supuesto que expongo usted me contradice con información sin fuentes. Y menos aún puede obligarme usted a que me informe de forma chulesca. 

Yo estoy informado y se que esos datos, si fueran ciertos, no son públicos . Y cada vez que he dicho algo se me ha obligado por las normas a dar referencias. Y usted como buen moderador que es debería dar ejemplo y dar sus fuentes.

 Es esto así, sr. Aberroncho, sr. Ben-amar, sr. Los terrines, sr. Embalses,  sr. Perdiguera?

Y volviendo al tema, guárdese las copas hasta que vea funcionar a la cn de Garoña. Me apunto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero qué pesado. Sé muy bien las normas del foro, gracias. Esa fuente trabaja dentro de la industria nuclear, como comprenderá no voy a revelar su identidad, máxime habiendo sido pedido de forma expresa por dicha persona. El cambio de secuencia de barras de control es una maniobra rutinaria programada que se realiza cada x tiempo. Se baja la carga del reactor, se efectúa la maniobra y se aumenta la carga de forma progresiva. No es ninguna situación anómala en la central ni ningún suceso notificable, así que dudo que haya ninguna notificación de prensa al respecto. Si tiene usted más quejas, diríjase a la CN de Cofrentes o al CSN y pida explicaciones de por qué no se notifican las maniobras. Con dios termopar.

----------

Jonasino (05-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

No se debe presentar información que no sea verificable. Sigue siendo inverosímil.

No se si sabe o es consciente de lo erróneo de su actuación.

Usted sabía perfectamente que yo no tengo acceso a esa información.  Usted es un tramposo,  y lo ha demostrado en varias ocasiones, siendo esta, una nueva a contar, y mi supuesto sigue siendo cierto. A cualquiera no debería sorprender, puesto que no deja de ser causal y se produce justo en la hora, día y periodo en el que el sistema eléctrico español se saturaba. Sabía usted que las eléctricas tienen por costumbre elevar la factura eléctrica siempre que pueden? He aquí la prueba. 

Por tanto, sigue siendo cierto mi comentario. Y usted debería disculparse por llamarme ridículo.

No lo hará,  como tampoco lo hicieron antes ni el sr. Jonasino ni el sr. Perdiguera,  que aún debe seguir buscando en Dinamarca el precio de la electricidad en su francés decimononico. Por cierto esta mañana, el 100 % de la electricidad que se exportaba a Francia era eólica. Anión por anión, certificado y con denominación de origen. Y las centrales de fuel, eran francesas o danesas?. No saben lo alegre y los años de vida que me regalan con tan buen humor.

----------


## Jonasino

> Usted es un tramposo




Puagggg....

----------


## termopar

Pero sigamos con el tema, Manuel Fernandez, de Gas Natural confirma que la factura de la luz subió principalmente por exportar el 82% de la electricidad que necesitaba Francia por sus problemas nucleares:




> *Accidente en Flamanville, la central por la que acabamos pagando más en el recibo de la luz*
> 
> La explosión de un ventilador, que no reviste gravedad nuclear, ha sido el último de una serie de eventos desafortunados en la central.
> 
> ANTONIO VILLARREAL  09.02.2017 19:32 h.
> 
> A las 9:45 de la mañana, la central nuclear de Flamanville, en Normandía, reportó una explosión en la sala de máquinas de su reactor número 1. Como suele ocurrir con los eventos en instalaciones de este tipo, el anuncio causó cierta alarma aunque finalmente fue sofocado por los bomberos sin daños humanos que lamentar.
> 
> "La unidad de producción se ha desconectado automáticamente de la red después del comienzo de un incendio producido en un ventilador situado bajo el alternador", ha detallado la empresa pública Électricité de France. "El incendio causó un sonido de detonación que pudo oírse en los alrededores de la planta".
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/eco...2481392_0.html

Y es que esto es un cachondeo, no hay día que no salga otra chapuza en el sector nuclear, ventiladores que explotan, aceros de mala calidad, reactores de más de 40 años que están más tiempo en parada que funcionando.

Y querían mas centrales nucleares para España, qué barbaridad!!!

----------


## Jonasino

Y hoy por ejemplo ¿que pasaría si no importáramos malvados electrones nucleares franceses?
Pués facil:
Opción 1: Quemar más carbón o gas, importados, contaminantes y caros.
Opción 2: Esquilmar nuestros embalses
Opción 3: Dar fin a la nefasta moratoria nuclear
Opción 4: Aumentar el parque eolico-fotovoltaico ¿Más subvenciones del bolsillo del currante? ¡Que dolor¡

----------


## ben-amar

Lo quew hoy ocurriria si no se importaran esos "malvados" electrones, es cierto que habria que quemar mas carbon.
Para nada estoy de acuerdo con los 3 siguientes puntos, creo que es demagogo el plantearlo asi, no pretendo insultar ni menospreciar el comentario.
Lo que es cierto es que, a dia de hoy, el parque fotovoltaico no puede funcionar por la sencilla razon de que el gobierno que sufrimos ha privatizado el sol. Obliga a pagar un impuesto por el uso de la naturaleza y pagar a Iberdrola por la energia que se produce a traves de los paneles. ¡inaudito!
Aqui, asi lo pienso yo, lo que se hace es robar a todos los ciudadanos para pagar a electricas.
Pagamos por esa moratoria nuclear, se llevan beneficios pon no construir mas nucleares; pagamos por un falso deficit tarifario, pagamos si nos autoabastecemos, incluso nos penalizan.
No lo subo por que no se hasta que punto es cierto pero ayer lei un articulo en el que se afirma que hasta 60 paises, sin nucleares, se abastecen ya mas de renovables y de forma mas barata.

----------


## Jonasino

A ver, simplemente centrando mi opinión: ¡Claro que defiendo las renovables¡ Sería tonto no hacerlo así. Y al progreso hay que ayudarlo, no ponerle trabas. Pero eso no quiere decir que el campo de juego sea limpio y competitivo, sin subvenciones directas o encubiertas.
Y por lo que se refiere a las nucleares creo firmemente que en este momento y por bastantes años son imprescindibles para la estabilidad del mix energético y evitan en parte la utilización de combustibles fósiles, caros, contaminantes y de importación.
Es mi opinión.

----------


## termopar

Así me gusta Jonasino!!! Es bueno y sienta bien cambiar de opinión. 

Solo hace falta que reconozca que para impulsar la renovable es necesario que otra tecnología desaparezca. 
Y en este momento la más simple de eliminar es la nuclear cuando acabe su ciclo de vida. 40 años.

El gas y el carbón son necesarios como respaldo hasta que las baterías y otros sistemas de almacenamiento no sean competitivos o se introduzcan más interconexiones. Tenemos la mala suerte de que Francia se abastece de nuclear, si tuviésemos frontera con Italia o Alemania podríamos importar más renovables y menos nuclear. Mucho mejor.

Lo tiene claro? Más renovable implica menos nuclear.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Totalmente de acuerdo con Jonasino. Renovables sí, pero no así... basta de subvenciones:






> [...] para impulsar la renovable es necesario que otra tecnología desaparezca. 
> 
> El gas y el carbón son necesarios hasta que las baterías y otros sistemas de almacenamiento[...]
> 
> Más renovable implica menos nuclear.


Se está equivocando usted de objetivo. Acabemos primero con los combustibles fósiles. Pero con realismo, no con promesas de futuro. Déjese de superbaterías y teorías extrañas. Las energías renovables con la tecnología actual no tienen capacidad para desplazar al petróleo, carbón y gas natural. Ese objetivo sólo es alcanzable a corto y medio plazo con la ayuda de la energía nuclear. Le guste o no.




> si tuviésemos frontera con Italia o Alemania podríamos importar más renovables y menos nuclear. Mucho mejor.


Anda, no sabía yo que el carbón en Alemania y el gas natural en Italia eran fuentes de energía renovables.

- Italia, que más del 80% de su electricidad procede de gas natural y carbón.
- Alemania, que produce el 75% de su electricidad a base de carbón y nuclear.




> Lo que es cierto es que, a dia de hoy, el parque fotovoltaico no puede funcionar por la sencilla razon de que el gobierno que sufrimos ha privatizado el sol. Obliga a pagar un impuesto por el uso de la naturaleza y pagar a Iberdrola por la energia que se produce a traves de los paneles. ¡inaudito!


Eso no es así. Sé que es un tostón, pero viene bien leerse las leyes. Si alguien monta paneles solares e independiza su instalación de la red sin ninguna compañía eléctrica, no pagará ningún impuesto a nadie. Ni al Gobierno, ni a Iberdrola... ni a la Santa Sede. Incluso si la instalación de autoconsumo es inferior a los 10 kW podrá seguir enganchado a la red eléctrica sin pagar el mal llamado 'impuesto al Sol', siempre que no acumules en baterías o intentes vender energía por tu cuenta. Lo mismo ocurre con los que quieren volcar a la red los excedentes de su autoconsumo. La red pública no está diseñada para eso... y cualquiera que tenga nociones básicas de electricidad lo sabe. Pero hay gente con mucha geta, que quiere tener sus placas solares en casa, seguir enganchados a la red eléctrica, montar baterías para almacenar energía y además volcar los excedentes de su instalación a la red general de la calle. Y todo ello pretenden hacerlo de gorra. Y eso no es de recibo.

----------

Jonasino (16-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

El que se equivoca es usted:
- Porque los combustibles fósiles los necesita hasta Francia y la nuclear en general 
- Porque usted está atascado en la década pasada pensando que las renovables requieren subvenciones cuando ya han alcanzado la paridad de Red: tanto la fotovoltaica como la eólica de tierra
- Porque sigue pensando que la nuclear no nos cuesta nada. Aquí es donde está más equivocado.
- Porque no es imprescindible la energía nuclear
- Por pensar que el autoconsumo es un sistema egoísta. Lo único que hace es prescindir del sistema generador. Es decir, del oligopolio que manipula los precios. Cómo bajaría el precio si hubiese más fotovoltaica,  solo con eso se recupera lo que vaya a costar el mw en la próxima subasta. Somos tan raros los que pensamos lo injusto de ese impuesto que sólo España lo ha patentado. 
En fin, que Endesa, gas natural o Iberdrola se lo pague con buenos dividendos.

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, si almaceno energio en baterias, soy un geta si lo quiero hacer por la gorra.
Un impuesto es por un servicio recibido. Es la LEY.
Toda vez que no recibo contrapartida ni servicio alguno, ni publico ni privado, me estan robando. 
¿por que, si tengo una empresa y necesito mas de 10 Kw debo pagar? Autoconsumo castigado. Me roban, para darselo a las electricas por el beneficio que no les doy. No estoy equivocado en eso.
Bien que, al principio, las electricas estaban muy interesadas en recibir esa energia que se volcaba a la red. Antes si estaban preparadas y ahora no las lineas electricas? 
Mucho camelo hay es lo que hay, mucha cara dura y mucho robo

----------

